# Van bướm điều khiển điện Belimo Thụy Sỹ được nhiều nhà thầu cơ điện và chủ đầu tư quan tâm.



## traphuong (30/7/21)

*Van bướm điều khiển điện tại Pgtech, được nhiều các công trình dự án lớn tin dùng.*
PGTech là nhà phân phối các loại *van công nghiệp* cho hệ HVAC và công nghiệp nói chung. Các sản phẩm van công nghiệp của PGTECH là những sản phẩm van công nghiệp chất lượng cao, nhập khẩu chính hãng tại các thị trường Châu Âu, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Malaysia…Một trong những dòng van được sử dụng phổ biến nhất cho hệ HVAC là *van bướm điều khiển điện* mà PGTECH đang là đại điện dòng *van điều khiển chất lượng cao của Belimo Thụy Sỹ*. Bài viết này chúng tôi đưa ra cái nhìn tổng quát nhất về van bướm điều khiển điện, để các bạn có cái nhìn tổng quát hơn về dòng van bướm điều khiển trong hệ van điều khiển điện hệ HVAC.
*Van bướm điều khiển điện là gì? *
*Van bướm điều khiển điện* là loại sản phẩm được sử dụng khá phổ biến trong hệ đường ống của các *tòa nhà, trung cư, resort, khách sạn lớn*. Giúp đóng, mở hoặc điều chỉnh các dòng chảy qua van.

*Cấu tạo của van bướm điều khiển điện ra sao?*
Van bướm điều khiển điện về cơ bản cấu tạo cũng giống *van bướm dạng cơ thông thường* nhưng khác ở chỗ van bướm điều khiển điện được lắp thêm bộ điều khiển được sử dụng bằng điện, ngoài ra có thể gọi là *động cơ điều khiển* (động cơ này được chạy bằng điện áp)*. *Tiện lợi hơn so với *van bướm dạng cơ* ở chỗ là không cần dùng sức người để đóng mở van, chúng ta sẽ dùng động cơ điều khiển điện để đóng mở hoặc điều chỉnh van một cách nhanh chóng, linh hoạt. Bình thường khi đóng sẽ thì van sẽ có góc mở là 0 độ còn khi van mở thì cánh xoay 1 góc 90 độ so với trục chính giữa. Hơn nữa, *van điều khiển điện Belimo* là dòng sản phẩm có giá thành hợp lí, và có tuổi thọ cao.
Với sự đa dạng, tinh tế, Belimo đã sản xuất ra hàng loạt các size khác nhau từ DN25 đến DN1200. Phổ biến nhất vẫn là các size từ DN50, DN65, DN80, DN100, DN125, DN150, DN200, DN250, DN300, DN350, DN400, DN450, DN500, đặc biệt hơn nữa còn có các size từ DN600, DN700, DN800, DN900, DN1000, DN1100, DN1200 để sử dụng cho các đường ống lớn. Đáp ứng đủ nhu của người sử dụng và có nhiều lựa chọn khác nhau như điều khiển có lò xo phản hồi và không có lò xo phản hồi, dạng điều khiển tuyến tính và on-off,...
*Van bướm thường được làm bằng gang* hoặc inox và có các công dụng khác nhau:
_ Với môi chất là nước thì nên chọn loại bằng gang để tiết kiệm chi phí
_ Với môi chất có sự ăn mòn, có hóa chất thì nên chọn loại inox vì *van bướm inox* có thể chống lại sự ăn mòn rất tốt
* Hao tổn năng lượng đang là 1 vấn mà ai cũng mong muốn tìm cách xử lí triệt để. Vậy nên hãy chọn van bướm điều khiển điện Belimo làm giải pháp tốt nhất. Nó giúp tiết kiệm hơn 80% năng lương (đóng khít).
Ngoài van bướm điều khiển điện*, **Belimo Thụy Sỹ* còn có nhiều loại sản phẩm khác như *van bi điện Belimo*, *van bướm điện Belimo**, **van cầu điện Belimo*, *van cân bằng kết hợp điều khiển điện*, *van điều khiển chênh áp của Belimo*...
*Truy cập vào website www.pgtech.com.vn hoặc liên hệ với PGTECH để có thêm thông tin chi tiết cụ thể về từng loại sản phẩm*.
*PGTECH COMPANY LIMITED – Giao Hàng Toàn Quốc và Các Nước Trong Khu Vực
ADDRESS VPGD*: Tầng 19, Phòng 19.07, Tòa Nhà C14-CT2, Bắc Hà, Bộ Công An, Đường Tố Hữu, Nam Từ Liêm, HN.
*Địa chỉ:* Số 12, Ngõ 28, Đường Tây Hồ, Phường Quảng An, Quận Tây Hồ, TP Hà Nội.
*Điện thoại:* +84-24-7302 3588/ Fax: +84-24-7302 3589 Hotline: 0962 875 986
*E-mail:* info@pgtech.com.vn Phòng KD: sales@pgtech.com.vn
*Website:* www.pgtech.com.vn


----------

